# Need Some Idea.



## SID19 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi ..I am the new one on this forum ..I need some idea in asian style as i am from Pakistan on plan for my house having the dimension 45'x60' . I am also an engineer but i need some better and unique ideas regarding house plan,drawing and elevation.thanks


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Not sure what it is you are looking for. Would this help?


----------

